# [EVDL] What to do with a 5HP Baylor motor?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've come by a 5 HP Baylor 208/240 electric motor. Give me some
suggestions to entertain as to what all I can do with this motor!
What controller would be suitable to use with it as well.

Thanks in advance!

Ralph.

-- 
Victory belongs to the most persevering.
--Napoleon Bonaparte--

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know if you can use it to propel a vehicle since it's fixed RPM, but 
I believe you could couple it to an engine and make a pretty nice portable 
generator/charger out of it.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R Patterson" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 23, 2007 5:13 PM
Subject: [EVDL] What to do with a 5HP Baylor motor?


> I've come by a 5 HP Baylor 208/240 electric motor. Give me some
> suggestions to entertain as to what all I can do with this motor!
> What controller would be suitable to use with it as well.
>
> Thanks in advance!
>
> Ralph.
>
> -- 
> Victory belongs to the most persevering.
> --Napoleon Bonaparte--
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, and be careful of the 11th commandment everybody, Though shalt not 
covet another mans junk .

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R Patterson" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 23, 2007 5:13 PM
Subject: [EVDL] What to do with a 5HP Baylor motor?


> I've come by a 5 HP Baylor 208/240 electric motor. Give me some
> suggestions to entertain as to what all I can do with this motor!
> What controller would be suitable to use with it as well.
>
> Thanks in advance!
>
> Ralph.
>
> -- 
> Victory belongs to the most persevering.
> --Napoleon Bonaparte--
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R Patterson" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 23, 2007 6:13 PM
Subject: [EVDL] What to do with a 5HP Baylor motor?


> I've come by a 5 HP Baylor 208/240 electric motor. Give me some
> suggestions to entertain as to what all I can do with this motor!
> What controller would be suitable to use with it as well.
>
> Thanks in advance!
>
> Ralph.

Hi Ralph;
> Sounds like an AC motor, BIG clunky thing? Maybe us it for tradin' 
> material, at a junk yard for a DC motor, like out of a forklist or 
> Electric Truck? Just about all of us are using series DC motors, in the 6 
> to 9 inch diameter.They can SOMEtimes be had in Junkyards.

Happy hunting!

Bob ..... BAYLOR motor? Out of a bilge pump? Sorry, couldn't resist!Almost 
as exhotic as a CAV motor!
> -- 
> Victory belongs to the most persevering.

Napoleon Bonaparte---

"There is no greater joy nor reward than to make a fundamental difference 
in someone's life"

Sister Mary Rose McGready

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Convert your lawnmower? riding lawnmower, that is.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> R Patterson wrote:
> > Is there someway to convert this beast into a variable speed motor...
> > and maybe pump some more HP out of it with cooling?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Marty Hewes
> if you run a motor designed to run at 60Hz AC at less than 60Hz AC
> at the same voltage, aren't you going to have saturation problems
> in the metal of the armature?

You are correct. The voltage and frequency are normally varied together to avoid exactly this problem. For example, if the motor is rated at 120vac 60hz, then you can also run it at 100vac 50hz, or 240vac 120hz, etc.

As you get more sophisticated, the inverter will independently control voltage and frequency. For example, it might apply only 60vac at 60hz if the load only requires half the torque at this speed.

--
"Excellence does not require perfection." -- Henry James
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I will add that almost all induction motors that start under a load, at
least start on three phase.

Something has to set up a direction of rotation. They shade one side of
the pole to get things spinning on single phase blower motors,fans,
blenders and such. If, however you look at the motor on your table saw
or air compressor, you will see the starting capacitor. This creates a
temporary third phase to help get over the initial starting load. Some
leave the cap in the circuit, usually a larger starting winding and a
second cap to balance it out, but the simplest are only in there during
start and use a centripetal switch to disconnect it once it exceeds
pullout rpm(about 90% of free rpm)

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> > I will add that almost all induction motors that start under a load, at
> > least start on three phase.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> R Patterson wrote:
> > This is a 3 phase 5HP Baylor, 208-230/460 volts, 15-13.2/6.6 amps,
> > 1725 RPM. So is this thing worthy of a small car project? ... and if
> > so how would I determine it's peak rating?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

